# Conduct yourselves with fear...



## Herald (Apr 24, 2007)

*NAS 1 Peter 1:17 *And if you address as Father the One who impartially judges according to each man's work, conduct yourselves in fear during the time of your stay upon earth; 18 knowing that you were not redeemed with perishable things like silver or gold from your futile way of life inherited from your forefathers, 19 but with precious blood, as of a lamb unblemished and spotless, the blood of Christ.

Since the Father sent His Son to shed His blood on our behalf, ought we not to conduct ourselves, "...in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ" (Phil. 1:27)? Peter tells us that we should conduct ourselves in fear (φόβος = terror, dread) during our earthly life. Why? Because we were ransomed by the blood of the Lamb, which is more precious than gold. 

Brethren, I know these words. I will be teaching them this coming Lord's Day. But it is far too common for me not to fear the Lord. I'm afraid that I have been tainted by the common understanding that God is _just_ our friend. After all, isn't God a God of love? I choose to forget that God will judge us by our works (Jas. 2:24). The God of love first loved His Son. Will He count His shed blood of no account and not judge harshly those who consider it of little value?

Father, this morning I pray, for my brethren, I pray for my family, I pray for my church family, and lastly I pray for myself that we may know the fear of the Lord. May we count as precious the blood that has spared us from eternal wrath. May we see your glory in all that we do. Give us heavenly minds during our stay here on earth, looking towards the blessed hope of eternity in your presence. Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ who has paid for this hope in His blood. Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 24, 2007)

"The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom" Proverbs 1:7

Arthur W. Pink

"The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom" (Prov. 1:7). Happy the soul that has been awed by a view of God's majesty, that has had a vision of God's awful greatness, His ineffable holiness, His perfect righteousness, His irresistible power, His sovereign grace. Does someone say, "But it is only the unsaved, those outside of Christ, who need to fear God"? Then the sufficient answer is that the saved, those who are in Christ, are admonished to work out their own salvation with "fear and trembling." Time was when it was the general custom to speak of a believer as a "God-fearing man." That such an appellation has become nearly extinct only serves to show whither we have drifted. Nevertheless, it still stands written, "Like as a father pitieth his children, so the Lord pitieth them that fear Him" (Psalm 103:13).

When we speak of godly fear, of course we do not mean a servile fear, such as prevails among the heathen in connection with their gods. No, we mean that spirit which Jehovah is pledged to bless, that spirit to which the prophet referred when he said, "To this man will I (the Lord) look, even to him that is poor and of a contrite spirit, and trembleth at my word" (Isa. 66:2). It was this the apostle had in view when he wrote, "Honor all men. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the king" (I Pet: 2:17). And nothing will foster this godly fear like a recognition of the Sovereign Majesty of God.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 24, 2007)

God preserve us from our foolishness and our own deceitful heart and give us a spirit that we might offer up spiritual sacrifices that are acceptable to our Lord. Good thoughts for the day brother Bill. God bless you my friend.







"By the fear of the Lord men depart from evil." –Proverbs 16:6

There is a very close and intimate connection between godly fear and being holy in all manner of life. When do we drop into levity of conversation? When do light and frothy words fall from our lips? When do any of those hasty bursts of temper, or those fretful expressions, or that mere carnal, worldly talk to which we are naturally prone, hover upon our lips and break forth, more or less unguardedly, from our tongue? Is it not when this godly fear is not flowing its streams as a fountain of life, to well water the soul and soften it into humility and love, and is not springing up in wholesome checks and godly admonitions to keep the tongue as with a bridle and to rule that little member which, though so little, if untamed, defiles the whole body? 

But if this godly fear be in exercise, it will restrain that levity of speech which not only grieves and wounds our own conscience, but is often a stumbling-block to the world, a bad example to the family of God, and a weapon in the hands of Satan to bring death into their soul. We should do well to ponder over those words of the Apostle, and to carry them with us when we are brought into conversation with others in the daily walks of life--"Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen. And do not grieve the Holy Spirit of God, with whom you were sealed for the day of redemption." (Eph. 4:29, 30)


J.C. PHILPOT


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 25, 2007)

*Godly Fear*

William S Plumer in His commentary on Hebrews, and also Gouge on Hebrews have some very helpful comments on this godly fear,that works Phil 2:12-13.
In their commentaries they point out that we are told to consider our Great High Priest,,,,,from Heb. 2:9- 4:16. That we are to draw near to the throne.This is to be done earnestly,and with great diligence so that having entered into His rest,we through God's enabling grace,perservere. 
The Hebrews where cautioned that they should take heed,lest they should come short of this rest. [ pretty good warning in light of 70ad,judgment on Jerusalem]
If you read revelation chapters 4,5,6, while considering these passages on our Lord's Priestly work,,,I believe it helps us to understand our privelege and responsibility. The question of those believers who were put to death for their service to Christ Rev 6:9-11,,, shows us that our eternal rest in Christ can indeed have a serious cost in this age. Nevertheless it is only His mercy that allows us obedience of faith that we are called to.
God gives the grace to endure. Have you ever read the book Fair Sunshine, about the scottish covenanters who joyfully [ many times ] feared Him even unto death by the enemies of the cross?


----------

